# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  29.05.2010 СУББОТА .:: КУЛЬТ.Beat : ОРГАНИКА 2 feat. DR.NOJOKE (Berlin) @ ARK▀

## positivestart

*29 мая / суббота*

Культурно-музыкальный проект
КУЛЬТ.beat представляет:

*• О Р Г А Н И К А 2 •*
[симбиоз живой и электронной музыки]

_________________________________________
"По случаю своего Дня Рождения экспериментальные кульТбиты с живыми инструментами выходят на новые высоты. Теперь к нам присоединяется маэстро ксилофона и пластиковых бутылок, игрушечного аккордеона и kazoo, носовых флейт и варгана... Итак встречайте техно героя из Берлина - DR.Nojoke! И пусть вас не смущает, что раньше вы о нем ничего не слышали. В мире есть множество прекрасных вещей и удивительных людей о которых нам еще не доводилось слышать. Dr.Nojoke безусловно входит в их число и 29-го мая в клубе ARK вы в этом убедитесь.
Особое приглашение высылаю всей "старой гвардии" тусовщиков, которая обросла семейными обязанностями и прочими отмазками. Жду вас всех на своем ДР и обещаю, что будет еще круче чем в прошлый раз в Шкафу (кто был - знает о чем речь).

Always yours, Дима Booch"
_____________________________________

*••• DR.NOJOKE Live PA (Berlin) •••*
[стилофон, казу, носовая флейта, варган, перкуссия]
www.drnojoke.de
www.myspace.com/drnojoke



а так же:
*• BOOCH (Birthday Set) + КОНСТАНТИН ЯКИМОВ [диджериду]
• MIRMAN + ALIEN KLEIN [варган, флейты-дзен, перкуссия]
• ANTENA Project Live + МАЛЕЧКО АРТЕМ [дарбука, бонго]
• BPM Live (Киев)*

• Vj support by ANTENA
*
МЕСТО: Video DJ Caf&#233; ARK▀ [Среднефонтанская, 26]
ВХОД: 60 грн. / с флаером 50 грн.
НАЧАЛО: 22:00
FACE CONTROL*

*ПРИ ПОДДЕРЖКЕ* http://tusovki.od.ua

----------

